# Toulouse Kingscube Open 2014, France



## vivi (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I would like to announce the Toulouse Kingscube Open 2014. It will take place in Toulouse, South-West France on 1st/2nd November.
Registration on WCA is open : https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KingscubeToulouseOpen2014
The website : http://toulouseopen.kingscube.fr/ ; half french / half english.
It might interest some spanish cubers 
See ya!


----------

